# Iovate Issues Statement Regarding Hydroxycut Recall



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The following statement was issued today by Iovate regarding the Hydroxycut recall. As you know, Iovate is strongly committed to product safety. In keeping with that mission, Iovate welcomes balanced regulation for the dietary supplement industry, and we feel that these regulations are in the best interest of our customers and our industry. Millions of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

